# I'd like one ticket to "Autot" please



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I'd like to know how I can say when I want to ask for a ticket at a movie theatre.

My guess is: "Haluaisin yhden lipun autot ekokuvalle" Does it sound good?

Many thanks.


----------



## sammio

"Haluaisin yhden lipun Autot-elokuvaan"
"Yks lippu Autot-elokuvaan"
"Yks toho Autot-leffaan"


----------



## kirahvi

I'd simply say "_Yks lippu Autoihin, (kiitos)_". I'd skip using the word _elokuva_ or _leffa_ altogether, because in that situation, it's obvious what cars I'm talking about.


----------



## sakvaka

kirahvi said:


> I'd simply say "_Yks lippu Autoihin, (kiitos)_". I'd skip using the word _elokuva_ or _leffa_ altogether, because in that situation, it's obvious what cars I'm talking about.



So would I. I'd even skip using 'kiitos' (just as you), because you are still going to conclude the entire discussion with the word and will at any rate get the opportunity of saying it several times, eg. when the ticket booth person hands you the change and the ticket.


----------

